# 40g Journal (complete)



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I decided to move the 40 from a biotope back to a scaped tank. I'll keep updating this thread with new photos as it progresses since it will take on a whole new look.

week 2
060906.









Flora:
Narrow Leaf fern
Bobitis
B. Japonica
A. Nana 'petite'
HC
R. pusilla (you can't see it. needs to grow in..on the right)
L. Brevites (you can't see it. needs to grow in..on the right)
C. lucens ((you can't see it. needs to grow in..on the left)
Some sort of Polygonum (back right)

Fauna:
Lemon tetras (original 5 plus babies from 3 different spawnings)
Cherry shrimp 
Otos


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

Very sweet Gomer! 
Is that manzanita as your hard scape?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Looks good gomer..


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looking great, its finally good to see that plants have been cleared up a bit giving the scape a bit more breathing room. I kind of like the openess feeling that the tank shows, keep it up and looking forward to that foreground filling up but not as compacted as the last foreground in that tank!


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Woo... cant wait for it to grow in.. already looks good now..


----------



## Rek (Jul 19, 2005)

very nice layout


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

That looks very nice, congrats! The hardscape was exhisting correct? It seems to already have that aged look for a new scape. To be honest, I really like the openness and the depth of the layout is superb. To my eye the polygonum is a bit distracting and seems to large but perhaps when teh narrower leaved stem plants grow up around it the effect will work nicely to anchor the back corner. Will the left corner have stems in it also?

What type of rock is that?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys 

To answer the questions:
1) the wood is manzanita. I have a large stockpile to choose from and it is quite convenient.
2) it is actually a brandnew hardscape. 1/3 of the wood is new to the tank and all the rocks are new. Rock type? Heck if I know. I can tell you that it has quartz though it periodically, so you rock hounds may be able to limit it somewhat.
Here are some photo's of the stockpile
http://webfiles.uci.edu/algomez/photos/rocks 020.jpg
http://webfiles.uci.edu/algomez/photos/rocks 028.jpg

3) The polygonum will stay or go depending on how it works with the other plants. There are 2 other stem plants groupings on the right which haven't grown in. If the polygonum doesn't work, then I may look at using a hygro or nessea. I'm already thinking it won't work, but it is a really pretty plant. reminds me a a lush lettice..wanna eat it!

4) the left is stemless and will remain that way. it will fill out more once the ferns settle more and the lucens comes through (it is sorta behind and right to the left most japonica)


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Personally I like the idea of nothing on the back, right corner and the 2 mound effect of the layout. Kind of makes me want to do a 3 mound layout with the iwigumi/triangle principle. Hmmmm....

Actually, if that polygonum is what I think it is, it probably is edible


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

new update:

Here is where the tank is now. I removed the plant int he back right and have some L. Brevipes growing there now. It can barely be seen right now It will stay as a low bush cropping up no more than a few inches above the visible line.

I am also thinking of removing the blyxa second to the left. It is adding more symmetry than it initially had. Not sure what I'll do in that space yet...maybe nothing 

Oh, an interesting tidbit of info.
I have had no CO2 in the tank the past 2 weeks LOL. I ran out and haven't had a chance to re-fill.









(note: THe photo is shot from a sorta long distance ~9ft, so some depth is lost.)


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks good, definately seen some growth since the last update. Can you give us some more info on your dosing schedule and amount and period of lighting as well. Thanks.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

i love the tank specially the HC, hope someday i can have a tank like that, nice one gomer


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

real nice, I'd like to see closeups of the different areas and show off more of the individual plants.


----------



## QuantumCranker (Oct 9, 2005)

Very, very nice!!! Could you fill me in on the lighting a bit more? (or point me to where you already did if so?)


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Wow!! nice tank Gomer.. i really enjoy it and its not even done..
For the blyx.. maybe as a suggestion you could try continuing the line of nanas.. or maybe nothing..


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Honestly I think it's quite visually stunning! I'd say don't fuss with it much. A few tweaks here and there, to satisfy. But whatever you did works.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

How have you managed to avoid algae since the CO2 ran out?

Fanastic scape by the way I am jealous! 

Also it would be really great if you could possibly link your images to large, full size high-res. photos.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

The tank looks bigger than it really is, which is a big plus 
It's 40 gallons and the tank looks like a 55 - 65 gallon  

Great Job!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. Lets see how this tank looks in another 2-3weeks 

To answer the questions, nothing special on dosing. I follow no "method" per say other than dosing what feels right. (all DIY)

Lighting is 4x39Teklights with GE Starcoats

As for no algae,I but back on light to 2x39 when it started creaping in. Flourish Excel also helped a lot. I had some BBA come in and it wiped it out.

For the larger photo request:
http://webfiles.uci.edu/algomez/40gjournal/40g 071006 week4 1000x.jpg


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

You have such a beautiful tank, I wish I was at least half as talented as you. Thanks for sharing and keep the updates comming.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Looks real nice Tony. I'd love to see it with a black background.


----------



## teacherthomas (Jul 14, 2006)

*What are the dimensions*

What are the dimensions of the tank. I know it is a 40G, but based on the pictures it seems very long. What are the actual dimensions?

Thanks:canada:


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

36Lx15Dx16H


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

No updates after so long Tony?


----------



## GmoAndres (Oct 18, 2004)

is very nice!! congratulations

saludos!!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

This morning, before coming to work, I had a photoshoot which looks like it yielded my AGA entry :-D

I'll see about posting it in a little bit


----------



## BSS (May 2, 2006)

Would love to see the updated shots, Tony. I recently rescaped a chunk of my tank and "flattered you" by stealing some of the layout ideas from this tank. Hopefully, I'll do your work some justice when mine grows in!

Thanks for the inspiration,
Brian.


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I am pretty excited. I liked the last tank I saw.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

If a mod could update my original post by tagging the following at the end of the original post, I'd appreciate it.

Also change the title to "40g Journal (complete)"

++++++++++++++++
Here is the tank at about 3 months old. I decided to remove a piece of wood, shift some plants a little, and change the focus a bit. I'm quite happy with how this tank turned out.










(higher res: http://webfiles.uci.edu/algomez/40gjournal/40g 090106 med.jpg )


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Gomer does it again, great job.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Boy does that look good. I would love to sleep on that nice lawn of HC!


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

That looks like a winner to me. Are you going to enter it into the next ADA contest also?


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

thank you 

ADA 2007 is still a long ways off...and since I can only enter one tank, I'll have to see what I will have to pick from by then.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Simply spectacular!!!!!!

Great job Tony!!


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Gorgeous tank! I think you'd do really well in any contest with a tank like that.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Tony,

Just curious...how does this tank rank as far as "your" personal favorites?


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Great job Tony, that is a gorgeous tank, just out of curiosity are you still using the same bags of Aquasoil in your tank that you started with?


----------



## BSS (May 2, 2006)

BSS said:


> Hopefully, I'll do your work some justice when mine grows in!


Okay....so maybe I set my sights a little high :jaw: . But, that's how we grow...

Spectacular, Tony!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Very nice work! Got a nice shot of the fish as well


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice one, Tony.


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

Great again. How long have you been in this hobby?
I've always been a fan of your work with moss...


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

That is breath taking Gomer! good job!!!!!!!!!

-Jassar


----------



## zig (Jul 3, 2005)

Beautiful job on this tank..........excellent!


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

fishfry said:


> just out of curiosity are you still using the same bags of Aquasoil in your tank that you started with?


Still using the same aquasoil from my original 40g scape around march-april 2005


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I love the over-all color scheme, including the fish


----------

